# VCA Vet hospitals has a $30 off coupon!



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't know how long this has been going on. But I wanted to inform anyone that may not have a vet yet and needs to go for the first time. If you can find a VCA with a exotic vet in it, they have a $30 off coupon out for new clients! Vet visit may differ but it's $50 where I'm going to and $35 for additional pets. But I think it differs from hospital to hospital.

Just something to check out if you need to find a new vet or if you have a problem. Sometimes deals like that are good just to take advantage of to make sure everything is fine with your rat, especially if you are in a high cost veterinary area.

Here is the VCA website. It has a location finder. Look for locations near you and when you find one be sure to call and ask if they treat exotics and if they do ask if they have lots of experience treating rats.

http://www.vcapets.com/couponpromo/


----------

